# Tutoriel Cocoa avec XCode



## Mister Ramac (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je cherche, en vain, un bon tutoriel pour apprendre à se servir de Cocoa pour XCode 4.
Avec pour objectif ensuite de commencer à développer des apps Mac (et pourquoi pas iBidules).

Je ne suis pas débutant en développement en général, mais realtivement débutant pour l'objective c. Disons que j'ai les bases du langage quoi.

J'avais commencé un tuto sur ce qui concerne Cocoa (en gros l'aspect graphique d'une application), mais c'était fait pour XCode 3, et même si les différences semblent subtiles, d'après ce que j'avais pu lire, j'ai rapidement été bloqué... 

Je me suis donc mis à chercher un bon tuto pour la relativement récente version 4, en vain.

L'anglais n'est pas un problème.
Et OUI, je sais - en avance - que la doc d'apple est très bien faite.
Seulement pour moi la doc c'est quand on a les bases. Or là je n'ai aucune base en cocoa...

Merci de vos réponses !


----------



## Maximecv (11 Janvier 2012)

Il faut d'abord avoir chargé XCode, je suppose que c'est fait.
Ensuite : XCode 4.2 Developper Library / Tools & Languages / IDEs / XCode Quick Start Guide / Tutorial Designing a User Interface with interface builder.
Il y a un lien vers un programme "Hello" classique, mais c'est déjà un bon boulot. Il y a aussi plein de choses à étudier dans ce guide...
Bon courage, moi, j'ai su recopier et ça marche, mais je ne saurais pas le refaire sans le livre !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h48 ----------

Tu as aussi le projet TrackMix décrit progressivement en ouvrant les liens  mesure, là :
http://developer.apple.com/library/...ptual/Mac101/Articles/01_CreatingProject.html
Bonsoir


----------



## boninmi (16 Janvier 2012)

Mes tentatives personnelles:

http://forums.macg.co/developpement-sur-mac/tutoriels-xcode-4-2-sous-lion-889982.html

Un bon bouquin: Programmation Cocoa sous Mac OS X de Aaron Hillgass. Je pense qu'il y a une version anglaise à jour pour XCode 4.2, sinon la version française actuelle est en solde à 24  au lieu de 39, sans doute pour la raison qu'elle date. Mais c'est un bon exercice de faire soi même la réflexion pour adapter, et les programmes à jour sont probablement sur le site web bignerdranch.

Ce que je n'arrive pas à trouver: un tutoriel musical qui ferait simplement jouer des notes de musique au haut parleur du mac.


----------



## Jekar (20 Janvier 2012)

Y a des tutos en français ici :
http://www.jkraft.fr




boninmi a dit:


> Mes tentatives personnelles:
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/developpement-sur-mac/tutoriels-xcode-4-2-sous-lion-889982.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Maximecv (6 Mars 2012)

Bonjour boninmi
Pas de tutoriel à te proposer, je recule toujours le moment de plonger dans Objective-C où il faut 3 programmes de 20 lignes pour écrire "Hello". Mais je ne trouve rien de simple...
Sinon, pour les murs de pierre sèche, j'ai un bouquin "Métiers oubliés" de John Seymour Edition Chêne (traduit de l'anglais par John Letenoux), première édition en 1981, avec 4 pages sur la construction des murs de pierre sèche en Ecosse, avec quelques dessins, photos, schémas...
Maxime


----------

